# Ways to give Penicillin to my Ram?



## Heather gray (May 9, 2020)

As a few of you may know ( and the rest have figured this out already) when we attempt to give our large ram a penicillin shot it is difficult and down right impossible at times. We were wondering if putting the penicillin dose on his grain would be ok. If not do you have any suggestions on other ways to give Maxx his penicillin? 
thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## Heather gray (May 9, 2020)

Well I already see this is in the wrong area... sorry!


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 12, 2020)

Not sure if you posted elsewhere and got an answer or not, but just in case you didn’t......

No, you can’t put his injectable antibiotics on his food and expect them to work effectively. They’d be absorbed at a much different rate orally vs subQ or IM. 

My best suggestion would be to get him on a halter and tied up short to a gate, push one side of him up against the gate to hold him still and then jab him.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 12, 2020)

As you have already figured out, you need to be able to restrain him to give him a shot.


----------

